# One for your Book Marks



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Just Found this site for Burstner and other continental Motorhome
Alloy Wheels.

http://www.caravanreifen.de/

Regards

Dill


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Not only wheels for Burstner, they seem to provide wheels for many Motorhomes and Caravans. Fendt, Hymer and others are also shown.

Alan


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Been searching for Mirrors for the Elegance had a few near misses lately.

Dill


----------

